# 2016 Camry vs 2017 Sonata



## Vanquisher (Oct 9, 2016)

I need a new car. my existing one is giving me too much trouble. I see one 2016 Camry SE 22K miles for 16595/= and another one 2016 37K miles for 14925/=. However i see a 2017 Sonata SE 19K miles for 14725/= which one will be better? i drive for Uber and Lyft in Dallas and is Hyundai will be reliable like camry?


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

I like the look of the Sonata over the Camry, I drove a 2013 Sonata and loved that car for what it was. Many dealerships sell their Hyundai with an extra 100k mile Warranty above the 100k Manufacturer warranty, yea, they're reliable.


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

Facepalm


Why on earth are you considering spending $16-18k (after fees taxes etc) on an UberX vehicle????


----------



## Clifford Chong (May 3, 2015)

Sonata is cheaper because Hyundai vehicles have low residual values. They have longer warranties though.


----------



## OverTheBarrell (May 7, 2017)

Clifford Chong said:


> Sonata is cheaper because Hyundai vehicles have low residual values. They have longer warranties though.


Resale value ... for a fleet vehicle? 
better to have that warranty and then go to one of those minimum trade in places, you will still turn $ from it regardless the Km/Miles. Warranty outweighs resale value imhop. 
 That car could give you a trade in of 2-3k depending and you don't have to mess with private buyers.


----------



## Mars Troll Number 4 (Oct 30, 2015)

16-18 is too much for a car for uber, gotta be looking for 80-99K miles. You'll get 2/3rds of the remaining life span for under half the cost.

Just make sure that the car is still barely under warranty, that way you can be assured it's free of existing problems.


----------

